# Verkaufe Zesty 514 Rahmen Bj. 2010



## phlipsn (20. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

mit der Zeit habe ich gemerkt das ich doch mehr in Richtung Enduro tendiere. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich meinen im November 2010 gekauften Zesty Rahmen ( natürlich mit Dämpfer ) in L verkaufen, inkl. Steuersatz und auf Wunsch auch mit Parts, bsp. Kurbel und Innenlager. Ich habe jetzt so ziemlich genau 700Km gefahren. Bilder sind einige in meinem Album. 

Bei interesse einfach mal einen Preisvorschlag an mich. Wer was interessantes zum tauschen hat einfach melden!

Phlipsn


----------

